
Ask HN: CDNs with GDPR Blocks? - thoraway1010
For business with minimal EU market keeping up with all the latest rules and potentially huge penalties around GDPR may not be easy.<p>Are any CDN&#x27;s with a GDPR block option - that keeps up with which ipblocks or similar are GDPR covered and allows the website host to block access or redirect them?
======
ahazred8ta
"BunnyCDN also provides way to block users from the EU" \-- and many cdns
anonymize log info so that it does not trigger gdpr

------
1cvmask
Clearly there is a market for it. I don’t know of one but it makes sense.

